# South Ga Hog Hunts



## Count Down (Jan 25, 2006)

Just curious about the Hog Hunts down here..Are most of them bow? 
I know nothing of hunting hogs.  
I haven't heard any gun shots around my neck of the woods so thats why ask...

I would love too hunt a hog,  but with a rifle...I'll have a bow next year..

Anyway, thanks..


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 25, 2006)

I try to bow hunt them.  Spot and stalk is a lot of fun to me.

ML


----------



## Count Down (Jan 25, 2006)

I would rather do that for deer myself.  I guess doing it for hogs adds a little spice to your life..I know they do not want to be surprised...Maybe next year with my semi-new bow  I'll be able to do that myself.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 26, 2006)

I admire you bowhunters, Michael, particularly with something like a hog.  I heard a lot of hog-horror stories from some of the old families in the country growing up, about how you can become the prey, too. I'm no turkey, but I have to admit when I'm not armchair hunting, I do most of my hog hunting at the local BBQ stand.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 26, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> I admire you bowhunters, Michael, particularly with something like a hog.  I heard a lot of hog-horror stories from some of the old families in the country growing up, about how you can become the prey, too. I'm no turkey, but I have to admit when I'm not armchair hunting, I do most of my hog hunting at the local BBQ stand.



you know in Hawaii they are only aloud to hunt hogs with dogs and "Bowie" type knives...


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 5, 2006)

You can hunt hogs all year long in GA, if you have a place to hunt. You can use guns/bows/, pretty much any type of hunting weapon. I prefer to hunt with dogs , we hunt all year. In the summer we mostly run at night or early, early morning. Good luck, maybe you can get with some farmers that will let you hunt. You can also hunt some of the military base`s.


----------



## Son (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hogs*

Hunted 'em for years, catching 'em alive with dogs, gunning 'em and bowhunting 'em. Best one I've taken with a bow dressed out 258 pounds and has 3 1/2 inch tusk. He been hanging on my walls for years and we call him Hernan. Biologist said he's mixed Russian and Feral.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 6, 2006)

Lee County said:
			
		

> you know in Hawaii they are only aloud to hunt hogs with dogs and "Bowie" type knives...



Wow!
Sue


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 7, 2006)

Chickasawhatchee And Elmodel Wma's  Have Hog Hunts Coming Up In May/june. I Believe They Are Both Rifle Hunts.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't think God intended man to hog hunt with bows.  Not enough hands.  One to hold the bow, one to hold the string, and one to hold the tree you'll be climbing when you release.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 22, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> I don't think God intended man to hog hunt with bows.  Not enough hands.  One to hold the bow, one to hold the string, and one to hold the tree you'll be climbing when you release.



And two to pray with!    
Sue


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 23, 2006)

*Munsta style?*



			
				Lee County said:
			
		

> you know in Hawaii they are only aloud to hunt hogs with dogs and "Bowie" type knives...



Did it change to just that?I hunted them in the Eva national forrest with a bow and in the Koolau(sp)range with a bow three years ago


----------



## Researcher31726 (May 5, 2006)

If you're looking for a place, check with Eddie Watson at Clay Hills Hunting in Fort Gaines. He's got some big bubbas!
Sue


----------

